# took my diesel in and got a 1.4t



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I took my diesel in for some paint defects I noticed after a few car washes. Had some minor rail dust. Anyways I ended up getting a cruze lt with the 1.4t and man am I happy my wife couldn't talk me out of the diesel.I drive my cars pretty hard.. 0-speedlimit as fast as I can.. well not really but I love feeling the torque of the diesel. Keeping the engine in the low revs! But the 1.4t really had to be revved and it always sounded like I was at 10k to get it moving. My butt dyno said the 1.4t was slower but Im pretty sure it is alittle faster. I also enjoy the engine breaking on the diesel. The 1.4t just revs high on down shifts and really doesn't slow down any faster. The brakes weren't as good either. It does handle better and the tires grip better then the diesel. I can't wait till my stock tires wear out! Gas mileage didn't change in town.I only had the car for 2 days. Glad I spent the extra cash on the diesel for sure. I did like the 1.4t no lag when crossing traffic and not down shifting till past 1/2 throttle.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm taking my diesel in for a few minor issues I want looked at before my warranty expires and they are giving me a loaner.

That have a few gas Cruzes they use as loaners, pretty sure I'm gonna hate it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't driven a petrol Cruze but apart drom the 1.6T models the diesel is more than a match, especially if going up a steep hill.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:Very happy with ours so far.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I drove a 1LT automatic for three days. I'd much rather drive my ECO MT - far more responsive to the throttle and never screams like the automatic did. I did test drive a CDT last spring. If I were in the market for a Cruze today it would be a toss up between the CDT (so my wife could drive it as well) and the ECO MT (I prefer stick shifts).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I disliked the 1.4T and automatic combination so much it would have turned me away from the Cruze altogether if it wasn't offered with a manual. It's a torquey engine down low, and makes most of its power below 4K, but the automatic is programmed to rev the snot out of it like an old Honda or something.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I disliked the 1.4T and automatic combination so much it would have turned me away from the Cruze altogether if it wasn't offered with a manual. It's a torquey engine down low, and makes most of its power below 4K, but the automatic is programmed to rev the snot out of it like an old Honda or something.


Reason I strongly dislike the manly trans delete in the 2015 2LT.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I never even tried the 1.4T. Had been watching the ctd since I first saw a clip on them around January 2013. These threads make me extremely happy that I spent the extra


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

The car was an auto. Maybe bring a mt I would have thought differently. I'm over liking manuals now days. Especially on the launch.. I love holding my brake and building boost! But really I like the auto because of kids and remote stay. I never have to ask myself if I left the car in gear. I do wish my diesel did upshift quicker when using the manual mode.. downshift is fine. The torque in the ctd blows the 1.4t away. I thought the lightness of the 1.4t would make a difference.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I love the torque of the Diesel. I too wish it came with the 6 speed m.t. 
I am getting used to the auto trans now and it is not to bad.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

thmike said:


> I did like the 1.4t no lag when crossing traffic and not down shifting till past 1/2 throttle.



This is how my car drives as well, but seems most others here would disagree with you. Everyone usually says its down shift happy, I find the exact opposite, as I have to press the pedal down past half way to get it to shift. This difference in how the transmission behaviour is perceived may be due to the learning trans & how each car is usually driven. 

When accelerating with a light foot my car shifts every gear between 2000-2500RPM, moderate foot about 2800-3500RPM. Any more throttle than that usually takes the car to almost redline.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> This is how my car drives as well, but seems most others here would disagree with you. Everyone usually says its down shift happy, I find the exact opposite, as I have to press the pedal down past half way to get it to shift. This difference in how the transmission behaviour is perceived may be due to the learning trans & how each car is usually driven.
> 
> When accelerating with a light foot my car shifts every gear between 2000-2500RPM, moderate foot about 2800-3500RPM. Any more throttle than that usually takes the car to almost redline.


That's almost exactly how my 1.4T acts as well. If I get more than moderate pressure it lets it scream when I think it should shift up. But moderate or less it shifts where you said. I think it's actually quite good it usually does what I want. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Reading this makes me happy that I got the diesel.  A gas Cruze didn't actually cross my mind until I had already bought the diesel. Then I started questioning thinking that maybe I should have gotten a 1.4T Cruze, mainly because financing the diesel over 84 months is 3.99% and the gas Cruze's were 0%. Also, I think an Eco MT is rated for better city fuel economy than the diesel. I absolutely love my Cruze, though. I do wish I had driven one with the 1.4T just to see the difference. I often price out other cars just to see "what I could've got", and so far I haven't come across anything that would've been as all round a good buy as my CTD.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I didn't test drive a 1.4t before getting the diesel. He'll I didn't test drive the diesel either. It was delivered to my house by a dealer 2hrs away. Locally they didn't have one so I took my business elsewhere. Anyways I have been questioning the diesel buy lately also.. thinking ltz 1.4t would have been ok.. I just took the car in for some paint flaws that I could have taken care of.. butuit gave me a chance to check out the 1.4t and hate it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have driven a gas Cruze before, I think it was a 1.8. It had a manual, and as much as I like manual transmissions, it still was not anywhere near the car the diesel is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> I have driven a gas Cruze before, I think it was a 1.8. It had a manual, and as much as I like manual transmissions, it still was not anywhere near the car the diesel is.


IMO the 1.8 is nowhere near the car the 1.4T is either. Remember I have a a 1.8 MT and ECO MT.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Reading this makes me happy that I got the diesel.  A gas Cruze didn't actually cross my mind until I had already bought the diesel. Then I started questioning thinking that maybe I should have gotten a 1.4T Cruze, mainly because financing the diesel over 84 months is 3.99% and the gas Cruze's were 0%. Also, I think an Eco MT is rated for better city fuel economy than the diesel. I absolutely love my Cruze, though. I do wish I had driven one with the 1.4T just to see the difference. I often price out other cars just to see "what I could've got", and so far I haven't come across anything that would've been as all round a good buy as my CTD.


According to the EPA the CDT is 27 MPG city and the ECO MT is 28 MPG city.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

obermd said:


> According to the EPA the CDT is 27 MPG city and the ECO MT is 28 MPG city.


So it is rated better, but is truly a negligible amount. In Canada, I think the CTD is 7.5L/100km (31 US MPG/38 IMP MPG) city and the ECO MT is 7.2L/100km city (33 US MPG/39 IMP MPG). In my experience, the city rating for the diesel has been generally pretty accurate. I've yet to come anywhere near the 4.2L/100km (56 US MPG/67 IMP MPG) that the diesel gets for advertised highway mileage in Canada.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I drove a 1LT rental for a month while waiting for a replacement diesel fluid pump for my CTD. The diesel is well worth the extra money. The much higher torque makes it feel like a completely different car. The little 1.4 worked very hard at speed vs the turbine like diesel smoothness. The diesel also seems to ride, and stop better due to upgraded rear suspension and brakes. Also have to love the instant heat from the electric heat standard on the CTD. This makes the remote start unnecessary most of the time.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

We have a 2014 Diesel that my wife drives and I have a 2014 LT with the 1.4.

I test drove a 1.8 before I got the 1.4...the 1.4 is farer better than the 1.8.

Even after making that statement the Diesel just rapes the 1.4 in pretty much everything. The ability to *just go* as I call it is worth the diesel premium by its self. Plus all the other advantages. The Diesel is just in a different class than the LT and LTZ with the 1.4 are. 

I drive my car about 14 miles a day(its a lease) and stick it back the garage. We take our diesel EVERYWHERE, its just such a better car. 

Looking back I wish I would have gotten a diesel for my self. Didn't want to have two of the same car(because thats weird) but I just have just manned up and paid the extra.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Nobody has mentioned that the 1.4 gets a lousy reliability rating per Motor Trend article on the worst cars, the 1.4 was on that list.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

warloc said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the 1.4 gets a lousy reliability rating per Motor Trend article on the worst cars, the 1.4 was on that list.


I always find it interesting how certain cars will get horrible reliability ratings and then some people will have no issues whatsoever with them. There is a guy on this forum who has 250,000 miles on his 1.4T (think it is a 2013 Eco M6) and he had very few issues with it.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

When I bought my most recent Cruze 1.4L ( I own two now ), I had considered a Diesel... From what I've read, they do have better performance then the gasoline Cruze, in fact that was the main reason I kept thinking about one. The millage figures won't ever pay for the extra cost of the diesel from what I can tell and at that point, the only real advantage the diesel has is power/torque. In the end, I feared other issues of having to deal with refilling urea tanks and such, but I think that's mostly a non issue. 

At the end of the day, I find the 1.4L Turbo to have enough torque and power to be moderately sporty, and with the LTZ package and it's 225/45R18s and 300 pounds less weight, I suspect I could keep up with if not out run a CTD on a curvy two lane blacktop road. 

But anyway, I'm glad you enjoy your diesel, I know I was very close to buying one myself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CEBT drives a 2012 ECO MT. 250,000 miles and 49 MPG lifetime.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

warloc said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the 1.4 gets a lousy reliability rating per Motor Trend article on the worst cars, the 1.4 was on that list.


Do you have a link to this?


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Todays fuel prices in southeastern Michigan... $3/gallon regular, $3.65/gallon diesel. (diesel 21% higher cost/gallon) EPA fuel millage for Cruze Gasoline 38HWY, Diesel 46HWY ( Diesel 21% better millage on the highway). Combined city/hwy, gas Cruze 30MPG, Diesel 33MPG, total cost to drive at those combined figures point in favor of gasoline. 

Not knocking a Cruze Turbo Diesel, but there's no need to be knocking a Gasoline Cruze either.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I drove a 1LT automatic for three days. I'd much rather drive my ECO MT - far more responsive to the throttle and never screams like the automatic did. I did test drive a CDT last spring. If I were in the market for a Cruze today it would be a toss up between the CDT (so my wife could drive it as well) and the ECO MT (I prefer stick shifts).


That was exactly my issue as well, I hated the fact that the CTD didn't come in a manual so I had to pass on it. My mother in-law ended up buying the turbo diesel version of it so I do drive that often as well and there are definitely pros and cons to both of these put side by side. My wife ended up settling on the 2013 ford fusion hybrid and aside from the ford interface with navi, audio, bluetooth it is a really nice car and super comfortable her average mpg mostly city is 38.4 lifetime with 12k miles.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Do you have a link to this?


2012 Chevrolet Cruze Eco First Test - Motor Trend

Only thing I could find was this but it is praising the 1.4t so idk lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw where Consumer Reports said to avoid it, but they're not exactly praised by other members of the forum for being a reliable source. 
http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2014...l-auto-reliability-survey/full/#photo-3056161


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I saw where Consumer Reports said to avoid it, but they're not exactly praised by other members of the forum for being a reliable source.
> 2014 Consumer Reports Annual Auto Reliability Survey Photo Gallery - Autoblog


"Reliable" is not the word I would use to describe Toyota or Lexus products. Had some bad experiences with them and have in general never been a fan of anything Toyota or anything Lexus.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> "Reliable" is not the word I would use to describe Toyota or Lexus products. Had some bad experiences with them and have in general never been a fan of anything Toyota or anything Lexus.


Agreed. Used to be (90s), but definitely not in recent years. 

I have no idea how Audi is ranked that high on their charts either.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

It's interesting that CR downplays the RAM 2500 & 3500 Diesel Pick-up trucks as problematic. These are great sellers for F/C with a 25% take rate for the diesel models. Those engines were also co-operatively designed by VM Motori with GM in Italy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

vwgtiglx said:


> It's interesting that CR downplays the RAM 2500 & 3500 Diesel Pick-up trucks as problematic. These are great sellers for F/C with a 25% take rate for the diesel models. Those engines were also co-operatively designed by VM Motori with GM in Italy.


I thought that was just the 3.0 EcoDiesel motor?


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't have a link, but it was a consumer report not a Motor Trend article that is on MSN on the best and worst auto's for reliability. If you do a search you will find it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't even start us on CR. Collectively we have way too many counter examples showing why CR is flat out not reliable when it comes to cars.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I thought that was just the 3.0 EcoDiesel motor?


Yes, those are the two models that have the 3.0 EcoDiesel engine as an option. I read tonight that it is fuel system issues that are the problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

vwgtiglx said:


> Yes, those are the two models that have the 3.0 EcoDiesel engine as an option. I read tonight that it is fuel system issues that are the problem.


Thought the 3.0 was only available on the 1500/Grand Cherokee and the 2500/3500 trucks came with a 6.7 Cummins.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Thought the 3.0 was only available on the 1500/Grand Cherokee and the 2500/3500 trucks came with a 6.7 Cummins.


Indeed. The 3.0 Ecodiesel is not available on the 2500/3500.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Indeed. The 3.0 Ecodiesel is not available on the 2500/3500.


My Bad.


----------

